# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Can I hire an attorney to post my bond?

## marcocarter

I just want to know, can I hire an attorney to post my bond?

----------


## osan

> I just want to know, can I hire an attorney to post my bond?


I wonder how that all worked out for him.

----------


## adaliadella

yes sure

----------


## oyarde

I would not post bond in Fort Worth. I would escape.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yes, but it would probably be cheaper to use a bail bondsman.

https://www.google.com/search?source....0.QN8_yu0sm9U

----------


## donnay

Just be careful not to get this one...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Fort Worth is the location of that famous Hole in the Wall Gang pic with Butch Cassidy.

----------


## oyarde

> Fort Worth is the location of that famous Hole in the Wall Gang pic with Butch Cassidy.


And where Lyndon Johnson made his money on Nam helicopters , The man that single handedly destroyed what was left of america ( Food Stamp Act ,Medicare , Medicaid , Housing Act 1964 , Social Security Act 1965 ,  Coinage Act 1965 , Gun Control Act of 1968 , Bilingual Act 1968 ) . Fort Worth is cursed . It was destroyed by flood the first year it was in existence . It displeased God for it to be there . Best make an escape .

----------


## Legal Eagles

I was reading a topic about lawyers and was thinking on how can I know who is the right person to hire for my divorce?

----------


## alivecream

Yes you can.

----------


## ranmose

> I just want to know, can I hire an attorney to post my bond?


Most attorneys will just refer you to a bail bondsman anyway. 


<a href="https://mcraebailbonds.com/">McRae Bail Bonds</a>

----------


## pcosmar

I am still seeking the Elusive (possibly fictitious) creature known as a "Good Lawyer".

a Good Lawyer could do research,, and know why their skill is needed.

----------


## oyarde

Probably never made it out of Ft Worth alive . RIP .

----------

